# Trailer Ratings



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I suppose I could ask a dealer but I'm guessing they'd probably sell me their brand, but what are generally the highest quality trailer brands? Haulmark, Interstate, Wells Cargo, in that order?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The best thing to do is get a trailer from a dealer that is close and if they treat you well, go back. Nothing worse then buying trailer X from 100 miles away and that is the only place to get parts or if you have problems it takes a day to get them fixed. All of the trailers are about the same. Kinda like tractors, you love a brand because that's what your dad had and they treat you well at the store for always go there.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Just go to Vistos in Fargo, They have quality Haulmark trailers for hard to beat prices!


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

about the same is not the same. do your homework.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I have a haulmark and an Interstate. There is no quality difference. I think they are pretty much the same unless you buy a custom built or very high end.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Featherlites 14 foot tandem axel. Been rolling all over the tristate area for 5 years now and 
she keeps on rollin with me with no flaws. Not sure on the prices, got mine used. If you want to get a four wheeler in it, you better get a drop down back door too. Gotta love trailer shopping.


----------

